# how to brace fish tank



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just got a 90g tonight, the guy is down grading since his new landlord won't let him keep the big tank so traded my 55g for 90g.
while I was cleaning the tank I then realized it doesn't have center brace (he actually delivered the tank so I didn't get to see it before hand)so probably is an old tank. do I need to add a center brace if so how do I do it?
I'd also like to add additional brace around the tank (top and bottom) just in case, any one know how?

currently its in garage now filled with water to see if it has any leak (hope not) since it was sitting outside for the past couple months after he moved. it was filled before with no leak.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

If it didn't have one, it probably doesn't need one.. I've had 120 gallon tanks 6' long that weren't braced.. They would bow about 1/2" in middle and were made from 1/2" glass..
How thick is the glass in this one?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

My 135G doesn't have a center brace. Nothing has happened, YET! My biggest fear


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Does it look like there was a brace and he cut it out? If thats the case i would say you should try to brace it.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it doesn't look like it was cut out. it doesn't have center brace.

the leak test resulted in horrible failure...I think one of the seal is leaking. damn it...i'm so pissed..WTF


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> it doesn't look like it was cut out. it doesn't have center brace.
> 
> the leak test resulted in horrible failure...I think one of the seal is leaking. damn it...i'm so pissed..WTF


That sucks man. If it doesnt look like he cut it out then dont wory bout it.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea I know...just I have no confident in myself of repairing the seal so I'm trying to sell it and get an other tank.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=184982


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

just sell it to soembody to use for reptiles or for them to reseal it.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea, my co-worker is suppose to come pick it up this Sunday for her lizards


----------

